# Tarp vs No Tarp over split Firewood?



## ReggieT (Dec 17, 2012)

Just split about 3/4 of a cord of Hedge & about half a cord of Pecan...just wondering since I'm in Alabama and we have long hot summers and falls...would I fare just as well leaving it all just to open air season stacked or should I cover just the top? 

Thanks Guys & Merry Christmas,

Reggie T

ps....Stihl 036 in cherry condition w/30" bar for $225....good deal or no???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's what we've been doing. Stack splits a couple years ahead and leave it uncovered until the year it's to be burned.

I use a length of 6-mil black plastic to cover the top with a slight overhang to keep rain from dripping on the wood. Don't cover the sides or ends.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Uncle John (Dec 17, 2012)

Leave it uncovered till a week or so before you start burning it. 
Cover it when its been dry for a few days.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 17, 2012)

I have come to not like tarps. I just put a sheet of thin plywood over my stacks so the long edges overhang to protect the splits. Paint it black to absorb the heat. Tarps are finicky, they trap moisture as well as keeping it out. For some reason, they like to attact rodents as well.


----------



## kd460 (Dec 17, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> I have come to not like tarps. I just put a sheet of thin plywood over my stacks so the long edges overhang to protect the splits. Paint it black to absorb the heat. Tarps are finicky, they trap moisture as well as keeping it out. For some reason, they like to attact rodents as well.



I had a leftoverr roll of 30 lb roofing felt (asphalt based). Sliced it length wise down the middle and use that to cover the tops of my stacks (18 inch log length). Stays rigid enough for a overhang, lasts all season, then toss it out. I just use a few rounds to weight it down to keep from blowing away. 

1 roll has lasted me 3 seasons so far. Cheap and easy and is also black to soak up some heat. KD


----------



## trophyhunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Reggie I only cover the top of the stacks in the fall when I want to burn that wood for the heating season. Otherwise it sits totally exposed so the wind can do it's job. 

Seasoning firewood is really easy when your getting started, just make sure you split and stack enough for two years and just keep up every year after that. You'll always have two year old firewood going forward.


----------



## memory (Dec 17, 2012)

Usually in the warmer months, I will not cover my stacks at all unless they are calling for buckets of rain. Come winter time or when it starts to get wet, I will cover it with a piece of silage bag plastic with the black side up and I let it hang down the sides a little as well and I staple the sides to the wood to keep it from blowing. Since I do not sell wood and have a OWB, I do not worry too much about how fast it dries. Usually if I am stacking outside, my wood shed is full so those stacks will be outside for awhile. 

If I had to depend on tarps, I probably wouldn't bother. If you are using cheap tarps, they will not last.

Really it depends how wet your winters are. If wet, go ahead and cover up but if dry, leave uncovered.


----------



## groundup (Dec 17, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> I have come to not like tarps. I just put a sheet of thin plywood over my stacks so the long edges overhang to protect the splits. Paint it black to absorb the heat. Tarps are finicky, they trap moisture as well as keeping it out. For some reason, they like to attact rodents as well.



Good point about the rodents being attracted. Half of my wood is covered on the top with tarps and half is not. I do not see any differences in moisture levels.

And most def a good deal on the 036


----------



## CWME (Dec 17, 2012)

On the 036, I would be leary of the crank bearings on that saw if it has been running a 30" bar. They are also known for clutch drum needle bearing failures, 30" bar wouldn't help that either. Pull the clutch drum and make sure the end of the crank isn't all dished out from a failed bearing there. I would use caution with this purchase. YMMV, just my opinion.


----------



## Mac88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Reg, I can't speak for the Pecan, but you can bury the hedge in the ground, dig it up in a year, and burn it. It doesn't care.

Hom many saws you got now? I thing you may be infected. ;o)


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 17, 2012)

Only have 2 sir, but yes, MAC, I've been infected by alien forces......MUST WARN...others!:hmm3grin2orange: 




Mac88 said:


> Reg, I can't speak for the Pecan, but you can bury the hedge in the ground, dig it up in a year, and burn it. It doesn't care.
> 
> Hom many saws you got now? I thing you may be infected. ;o)


----------



## songofthewood (Dec 17, 2012)

trophyhunter said:


> Reggie I only cover the top of the stacks in the fall when I want to burn that wood for the heating season. Otherwise it sits totally exposed so the wind can do it's job.
> 
> Seasoning firewood is really easy when your getting started, just make sure you split and stack enough for two years and just keep up every year after that. You'll always have two year old firewood going forward.



+1


----------



## russhd1997 (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't cover mine but would only cover the top if I did. I stack it under a big Hemlock when it is cut to length and that sheds the rain and snow pretty good. I have tried covering it with tarps in the past and it was too much of a PITA to deal with.


----------



## IthacaMan (Dec 17, 2012)

Without covering, the wood gets wet.Covered it is dry.:msp_thumbup: I havent had any problems with moisture using this old roof rubber.Just leave the sides open.The wood that is not covered in the pics will be left exposed and uncovered untill next summer when it will be split and used to replace what I use this year from under the covering.That way it is seasoned before it is covered.uttahere2:


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 17, 2012)

My wood sits under a large oak tree, with a pine not too far away. I use a tarp mostly to keep the leaves off.


----------



## blacklocst (Dec 17, 2012)

I went from tarps to plywood to corrugated metal roofing all a few inches wider than the wood to be covered . And to answer your question it probably depends on how much rain you get. Moisture = rot, Im guessing you get a lot of rain in Alabama.


----------



## Sethsfirewood (Dec 17, 2012)

ReggieT said:


> Just split about 3/4 of a cord of Hedge & about half a cord of Pecan...just wondering since I'm in Alabama and we have long hot summers and falls...would I fare just as well leaving it all just to open air season stacked or should I cover just the top?
> 
> Thanks Guys & Merry Christmas,
> 
> ...



Send a pic and we'll tell you...all situations are different. If you have less than optimal airflow, I would suggest putting a tarp just on the top. Again, it depends on your situation...more info needed if you ask me.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 17, 2012)

I tarp the top after it is dry just to keep off the weather:biggrin:


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 18, 2012)

See that green thing







It's great for a cover over firewood; I got a bunch of it after neighbor tore down his roof over his deck :msp_wink:


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 18, 2012)

The thing with cheap fiberglass tarps, they're only good for one season. Don't waste your money.

On using corrugated tin and plywood I'd like to say one thing: They can become missiles in a strong wind. You can lay rounds on top to hold 'em but a storm is gonna lift that stuff and send it flying at your home, your car or whatever.


----------



## Sethsfirewood (Dec 18, 2012)

my 6x8 tarps from lowes have lasted over 4 years...still in pretty good shape.


----------



## NE WOODBURNER (Dec 18, 2012)

I use an old pool cover,cut down the middle makes for a 80 foot long stack :msp_smile:

I was wondering if you only cover the top,the sides would get wet....no? 
It rains sidways around here..


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 18, 2012)

NE WOODBURNER said:


> I use an old pool cover,cut down the middle makes for a 80 foot long stack :msp_smile:
> 
> I was wondering if you only cover the top,the sides would get wet....no?
> It rains sidways around here..



This time of year I'll cover the top but never the sides


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently found some rolls of rubber on CL, bout 2' wide (I cut 22" long) x 25' long, 1/2" thick. Should last forever, don't need to worry about them blowing off anytime soon either! :msp_thumbsup:
I plan on covering the 2013-2014 stacks with it. This years wood is under the shed roof already.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 18, 2012)

Our personal wood is in a shed open on three sides. Outside, I have fifty cord seasoning, stacked in racks with 18" between rows. On the top, the bark loosens, leaves collect, and moisture stays, so I am beginning to see some deterioration in two years. Below the top level the Oak is well seasoned with some fungus on the ends. Last weekend I covered the top with two 30' x 50' tarps, somewhat overlapped end for end. The sides are not covered more than 6". I then poked holes after two days of rain to relieve the larger pools of water. Black/grey, black side up. I did not want to cover it, but after the rain I think it will be better, and open enough to the wind. I am in a Beech/Oak woods and don't get enough sun to dry things out, relying more on wind and time. Once things freeze the tarps may not drain and start tearing. Find out soon enough. I have over one hundred 1/3 cord racks to cover, plus larger ones. To cover them individually would be a lot. And, I don't really know how to do so to keep the covers from blowing and in place. A pole barn, or hay barn, is not an option.

Is there any way to seam an edge of tarp material with twine or cord in it to keep the edges down and in place on individual racks?


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 19, 2012)

Del; The stuff in the shed is good, lots of overhang. The majority is outside stacked in the wooded side yard. Changed phones, and not sure how to post photos from it yet. A wood shed is definitely the way to go. No rain, no snow, no frozen clumps of wood to knock a part, no tarps to pull back or dig under. Just can't have everything I want. First, I need a truck for deliveries. That's another thread.


----------



## haveawoody (Dec 20, 2012)

Clear 6mil plastic just on top of my stacks.
Stapled inplace and maybe 6" down the side.

After two months like that the top two or three rows look 6 month cured and crazy dry with detached bark.
UV treated greenhouse poly will last outdoors around 8 years, regular 6mil construction poly 2 years.

Best thing i ever cured wood with was an old hoop house/greenhouse, sides covered in clear poly with both ends open to the air pallets underneath wood stacks.
Very quick cure times and very dry wood that way and 0 bugs on such dry wood.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 20, 2012)

No tarps for me


----------



## haveawoody (Dec 20, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio,

I have a barn that looks just like yours.
Mine is full of silver maple to the rafters, hard to move around in my barn. LOL

I really got to start burning more silver maple so i can get things back in my barn


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 20, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> Kevin in Ohio,
> 
> I have a barn that looks just like yours.
> Mine is full of silver maple to the rafters, hard to move around in my barn. LOL
> ...



Simple solution. Find another shed and fill, repaet process.repeat process 











I'm down to 160 cord ;(


----------



## J-Saw (Dec 20, 2012)

I am using tarps to cover the tops and drape over the sides about 6" to allow rain to run off. The best deal I found on tarps is at Walmart. They have 10x12 10mm silver / brown (I dont want giant blue tarps in my yard) for $13. I like using a few smaller ones so I can move and adjust as needed. Plus they ended up cheaper than a giant tarp.


----------



## haveawoody (Dec 20, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio,

LOL it's a good plan 

So when the ice age comes we will be the only two with warmth


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 20, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> Kevin in Ohio,
> 
> LOL it's a good plan
> 
> So when the ice age comes we will be the only two with warmth



When we first started we were on the other side of having enough. As the years rolled by built a reputation for good clean ups and no land damage when removing the wood. Basically caring about others property. Word of mouth has us turning down stuff as we can't keep up with our own now that we have our own woods.

Your comment reminds me of what my Dad always says, "The best part about getting firewood is, it warms you twice."


----------



## haveawoody (Dec 21, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio,

I work for a couple different tree removal services for 3 months a year so i understand lots of wood in a short period of time 

Silver maple for me is something i can only mix in sales wood to about 5% so the silver maple just stacks up over time.
Bet I'm about 40 cord of it in my barn. (silver maple special sale soon me thinks)
Also have 32 cord of personal real nice hardwood and always about 40- 50 cord of sales stacks.

So you still have more than me but my ice patch will stay open for a very long time LOL

I hear what your dad says, no fear of getting cool creating firewood.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 21, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Simple solution. Find another shed and fill, repaet process.repeat process
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHNIKYS!!! :waaaht: That's like 10 years (or more) of heat even with a OWB!!! 

now I have FED (firewood envy disorder)


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 21, 2012)

brenndatomu said:


> HOLY SHNIKYS!!! :waaaht: That's like 10 years (or more) of heat even with a OWB!!!
> 
> now I have FED (firewood envy disorder)



There are 2 of us(Dad and I) and we use 20 cord a year as our sole source of heat so we're 8 years ahead.

"My name is Kevin and I have a problem." I as stand up in my first FED meeting. :surrender:

Nice problem to have though!


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 21, 2012)

Guess if we had support meetings for FED we could call it Club FED, ehh? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

